# Trade Mini S for 2012 Turbo Beetle?



## ClassiCove (Aug 6, 2012)

I looked at a 2012 turbo today, list price was $ 25,350 I can get it for under $ 22,000. 6 speed manual, 19 " wheels, Bi-xenon headlights. I played with the windows and they screwed up once. My Mini has Mods under the hood, sway bars , custom graphics, etc 2004 with 74,000 miles. We did not talk about trade-value yet. You can view both cars on my facebook page Classicove Decal. On the fence, should I pull the trigger?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

22k seems like a pretty good deal to me, for the 6MT plus 19" / xenon package. I test drove a 2004 Cooper S before purchasing my 2012 Turbo Beetle, and liked it quite a bit. I just felt like the Beetle would be a more comfortable car for me for commuting / road trips in, mostly just because it is a bit roomier, and I liked the way it looked better. If I were still doing autox, the MCS may have gotten the nod instead. They're both neat cars, for sure. If you're getting bored of your MCS, then I say go for it. 

GTarr


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

I just traded in a 2004 Cooper S, JCW edition. 95k on it but not in great shape. 5k trade in for it. It needed tires, breaks, new power steering system and lower control arm bushings. I only had the car a year and a half and am pretty sure someone beat the crap out of it before me. I wasn't willing to put 6 grand into it. 

The Beetle is a lot more comfortable and a lot easier for me to use on a daily basis. I don't think the inside or outside styling is as nice as the Mini but it's still pretty good. 

I'm really happy with my trade. Not sure I'll go back to Mini but I would kind of like to someday.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I owned a 2007 Mini Cooper S and had nothing but problems with it. Traded in in 2008 and was definitely not sad to see it go. Bought a 2012 Beetle Turbo in early July. Except for the drivers windows issue I absolutely love the car. Rides far better than the Mini and lots more room. Window fix announced by Volkswagen today so don't let that stop you from buying a new Beetle. Go for it!


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

The wife just traded in her 09 Cooper S for a 2012 2.5 Beetle. She's actually happier in the Beetle. 

If you have stock parts and can remove the aftermarket stuff from your Mini then I say do it. Reason being is that they don't care about the aftermarket parts and they don't help your value. By removing them you can sell them and get some mod money for the new car. 

Quite frankly, I loved my R53, but wouldn't own one out of warranty despite doing work myself. Driving the DSG turbo bug when deciding what to purchase for her, the Turbo Beetle seemed to have plenty of power and was actually kind of fun. 

If the money works out for you and you like the Beetle more than your car, then do it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ClassiCove said:


> I looked at a 2012 turbo today, list price was $ 25,350 I can get it for under $ 22,000. 6 speed manual, 19 " wheels, Bi-xenon headlights. I played with the windows and they screwed up once. My Mini has Mods under the hood, sway bars , custom graphics, etc 2004 with 74,000 miles. We did not talk about trade-value yet. You can view both cars on my facebook page Classicove Decal. On the fence, should I pull the trigger?


 We're there any deals on the 13's yet.


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

They are different. My wife has a 2010 Mini S convertible and now I have a 2012 Beetle turbo. 

Even thoug they are sporty, the ride on the Beetle is way smoother an quieter. 

Beetle Turbo = REFINED ( engine - DSG Transmission- suspension) 
Minis S = ROUGH AND MORE SPORTY FEELING 

The Mini is blast to drive, the fesdback is superior, the growl is louder, if you like that . 

The Beetle feels a little more powerful but the Mini has better brakes.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I have an '06 MCS cabrio and I'm waiting for all Beetle variants to come out before deciding which to buy. 

They're different cars. If driving dynamics is most important to you, then the Mini is your car. The Beetle is actually a good package (fun, comfort, practical). Of course, aftermarket components for the Beetle will be in abundance so you can go gaga with mods. However, the one thing that's hard to improve to the level of the Mini is steering. The front suspension sub-frame of the Mini is huge for such a tiny car; about 1/3 the total length of the car. It is bolted to the car frame at various points, beginning in front of the front wheels and reaching back to the front edge of the front seats. When the wheels are turned to rotate the car, the force is exerted/pivoted upon the entire length of the sub-frame, on which ~60% of the vehicle weight rests. This is why the Mini rotates so quickly... and a few hundred pounds lighter and a shorter wheel-base can't hurt. 

If I was to give up my Mini, I know I will miss how it steers. So I have no choice but to get a Beetle to sit along side my Mini.  

Good luck with your choice!!! 

Some pix to visualize... 

Mk5/6 front suspension 









Mini Cooper 









MC sub-frame out 









MC Lower control arm (red) and rear portion of sub-frame (black)


----------



## gman74 (Aug 17, 2012)

I as well traded my '06 MINI S Convertible. Bought a fully loaded black Beetle Turbo. I couldn't be any happier. That stupid little car drove me nuts how many problems I had with it. :banghead: 
MINIs are GREAT garage toys, but are horrible daily drivers since they need TLC all the time. I miss it and hated it all at once. Don't be scared to send the MINI to the corner in time out, until BMW gets their sh*t in one sock.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

gman74 said:


> I as well traded my '06 MINI S Convertible. Bought a fully loaded black Beetle Turbo. I couldn't be any happier. That stupid little car drove me nuts how many problems I had with it. :banghead:
> MINIs are GREAT garage toys, but are horrible daily drivers since they need TLC all the time. I miss it and hated it all at once. Don't be scared to send the MINI to the corner in time out, until BMW gets their sh*t in one sock.


My Uncle got a mini last year, and hates it, in shop a few times for crazy stuff. Trying to sell it to get a Beetle after driving mine. He said, it is REALLY a fun and eye candy car, I agree.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It's funny to read both this board and Mini's on www.northamericanmotoring.com

Each side says the same thing of the other. 

I'm all for equal opps - they both can be unreliable and costly if you have bad Carma.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

VW over Mini every day for me. and 22 for that package beetle is a great deal I would grab that if I where you. Also on another note for some reason insurance does not see a turbo beetle as a performance packaged car so your insurance might drop I know mine did.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> VW over Mini every day for me. and 22 for that package beetle is a great deal I would grab that if I where you. Also on another note for some reason insurance does not see a turbo beetle as a performance packaged car so your insurance might drop I know mine did.


Mine went up slighlty


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

We have both, '09 MINI Clubman S 6 sp manual, '12 beetle turbo sun sound nav with those crappy flappy paddles. Traded in a 328ix which was a snoozer. It's a toss up beetle rides smoother, larger motor, more torque drinks more fuel needs suspension mods to corner like the MINI BUT loves 80 -85 mph. Mini rides like a go cart rft tires that suck, awesome fuel economy, goes like squirt needs no suspension mods for a dd. TOSSUP in my book. I got the beetle because I missed the 2.0T in my A4, was cheaper and something new. It will go to my 12 yr old when he turns 16 so I can get something else then.:laugh:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I would go for it, but be prepared to be annoyed by the windows- but they have a fix now so it shouldn't be that long of a wait to fix it now


----------

